# fall feeding



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

hives are being fed 2 gal of corn syrup before they are sent south.










hives are going into winter very strong this year


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

could you please blow a little smoke in that bottom pic ... I wanna see how much brood is there


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Look out winds gonna blow tomorrow youll be picking up buckets all over those hills :lookout: Oh yeah nice looking box of bees too.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

A short screw and a "?" shaped conduit clamp works well to keep those pails in place when the bees empty them much sooner than you can return to take them off.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

What do you kids use for breeder queens???


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we use both carnolians and italians for breeder queens. our bees are kind of a "mutt" mix


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

What would you attribute the condition of these good looking colonies, at this time of year, too?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

um i guess i don't really know how to answer that question. maybe good strain of bees, low mite count, good honey crop this season, hard work, luck, idk??? could be any one of these things or a combination. we usually always have good bees every year. hives are really even in size.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

How is the feeder hole in the hive cover plugged when not in use?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

plastic plug


----------

